# Filling some gaps in miters?



## Havasumatt (Dec 17, 2011)

Need some help on sloppiness! What's the best way to fill the cracks on a not so perfect miter? I made a table top and put a 5" wide border around a not so perfect square… Couple of the miters have maybe a 1/16 gap at the corner and would just fill it with filler but was wondering if it would eventually crack after time? I'm goin to stain and poly but wouldn't want the gaps to reappear over time. Any advice would be appreciated on what to use!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Mix some saw dust of the same wood with some glue and fill the gap. Blends in better than filler I think.
Good luck.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

When I had to do that for my first table project, I used the same method that waho6o9 stated. I used some sanding sawdust and some glue. I would suggest using more sawdust than you think you need, otherwise it just ends up looking like messy glue. Take that with a grain of salt though, as I am new to this as well


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Did ya glue the joints? If not, use some wax fillers such as SoftWax by FastCap. I use this stuff for trim molding, etc.
You can fill after finishing if ya want. Rub it in, buff it off. You may have to reapply from time to time. It is just the nature of unstabile miters.
I often use biscuits to help this issue on new builds.
You didn't state what type top you built. Expansion and contraction will often be an issue with miter joints.
Bill


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

If your going to stain, it becomes a little harder to conceal. Best to test your approach out first on some scrap. If you don't stain, I've had good results mixing sawdust with the finish I planned to use.


----------



## Havasumatt (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! Got bored with some 2×4 and 2×6 and trimmed the sides off. Layed em flat and glued and pocket screwed together with 2×6's around as a boarder look. Sturdy and cheap but a pain to keep square and alot of sanding. I know it won't be perfect, made one before but with end grain showing so no miter problems. Plus I got a craftsman scms so that don't help! But I might try the saw dust fix, maybe even shove some thin shims in the gaps, might look better accepting stain.


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

Try the glue/sawdust suggestion then once it is dry burnish it using a screwdriver shaft or anything that is round and smooth.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

if u would shoot the miters with a handplane u can make them perfect, ever tried that it works very well there is article in wood magazine about a jig for shootin the miter, but I always shoot mine anymore, and they fit perfect that has been a dream of mine to make perfect miters but the shootin board is the trick, I think I seen it on woodsmith or something but build a good shooting board and u will be happy with the results


----------

